
Expert dismantles Tesla, says poor design and manufacturing hurting profits - ilamont
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-model-3-design-profits-20181017-story.html
======
blackflame7000
It's pretty easy for an 'Expert' to claim poor design and manufacturing on
literally version 1.0 of model 3. Does this expert also conclude that filming
a movie in multiple takes also hurt profits?

